# What side of the edge to fish out of Destine??



## Rampage (Apr 10, 2008)

Gonna make our first run to the edge in a couple of weeks out of Destin and i am a little confused. What side do i need to fish on and where do you guys recommend? I didn't know if i should go to the left side or the right side or what? or does it really matter? Any body got any suggestions? wanted to troll for some hoo's and dolphin and maybe do a little bottom fishing. Does this sound reasonable or am i way off base here?

Left side










Right side


----------



## reelfinatical (Sep 30, 2007)

Hey, nice charts. :letsdrink lol.Here'sa recent related post about the edge: http://pensacolafishingforum.com/fishingforum/Topic138260-20-1.aspx#bottom

Since we leave out of Destin & don't want to burn a lot of time & gas getting to those farther SW spots, we go as far west as the first/toparrow in your top screenshot - that puts you 33nm from Destin pass. The middle arrow is 48nm away.The Ozark is what you're pointing toalong the 300' line in the 2ndscreenshot to the right. There are tons of bottom and ledges out there & its only 28-32nm from the pass. If you want to troll for hoos and dolphin I think I'd suggest going to the Nipple - bring it up in Supermap - I have 3 spots marked for it -


----------



## 401 Cay (Sep 30, 2007)

I have caught LOTS of wahoo trolling the ledge.. dolhin also but typically smaller ones. Zig Zag across the dropoffs and bottom fish where you have the best show.. good luck.


----------



## Rampage (Apr 10, 2008)

Thanks.. Hopefully we can troll up a couple of fish for the grill. How deep off the ledge do you normally troll?


----------



## younghooker (Oct 7, 2007)

look for weed lines while trolling the Edge out to the nipple & 131 Hole.. we run over the Oriskany .. early or late in day is best by far :usaflag


----------



## wrightackle (Oct 29, 2007)

What a neat post and great response. Props to reelfinatical for her reply and link to the edge post. This is exactly how a forum should operate.


----------

